# Rejected baby



## Tammyoviatt (Jun 26, 2018)

My mini mare hates her baby, will not let it near her. She is 24 hours old I have been milking the mare and feeding the baby not an easy thing the mare is so not into being a mom when I milk her she will first try and kick me, and when that won't work she just lays on me. My question what is the best formula to put her on my area is very rural and the feed store only has the all milk replacer. I did have the vet come out yesterday and he gave the colt a clean bill of health we spent the entire day off and on trying to get mom to take her and it just is a no go. The colt would be in danger if left with her. No more babies for her!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 26, 2018)

You will probably have to order milk replacer online.  And, no matter the brand, it's expensive.  

While they promote their product, Progressive Nutrition has a couple good articles about raising an orphan.  Even if you don' t buy their brand, I'd read the articles for the time frames for needing liquid milk, when you can switch to a milk pellet, how often to feed, etc.     I'll get you a link.

http://www.prognutrition.com/pn/nutrition-information/what-to-feed-the-orphaned-foal/index.htm  http://www.prognutrition.com/pn/nutrition-information/how-to-feed-the-orphaned-foal/index.htm

There are several different brands of milk replacer: Buckeye Mare's Milk plus, Foal Lac, Mare's Match and, I'm sure a few others.

Fortunately, I've not had an orphan foal, but have raised several orphan calves, it can take a bit of time to get them to take a bottle.   I know with calves, they have to be on a bottle for 1-2 weeks due to their stomach design, but with foals being simple stomach animals, they can probably move to a pan or bucket fairly quickly.      Pritchard nipples are often more acceptable to foals.  https://www.jefferspet.com/products/prichard-teat-nipple    As, are some human baby bottle nipples.     Lamb nipples would also be something to look at.    Here's a whole set up of bottle and nipple (choose lamb nipple, and you'd probably only need the quart size bottle for a mini foal):  https://www.jefferspet.com/products/farm-babies-nursing-bottle  

An article from TheHorse.com on feeding orphans (you might have to sign-up to read this one, but it's free to join):  https://thehorse.com/14390/feeding-the-orphan-foal/

Chewy dot com carries Buckeye Mare's Milk plus, so free shipping, but it's expensive:   https://www.chewy.com/buckeye-nutrition-mares-milk-plus/dp/170843    [Just be sure when comparing prices to other places to order from you consider the shipping costs (many places charge $30-40 for shipping on something this size).]

This place usually has $7.95 s/h for orders under #70:   https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/land-o-lakes-mare-s-match-foal-milk-replacer/0000000231675?Ntt=milk

Horse dot com has two milk replacers (can often get shipping deals from them, but usually they are for under #15): https://www.horse.com/item/buckeye-nutrition-mares-milk-plus/E016404/  https://www.horse.com/item/start-to-finish-mare-replacer/E014847/      I didn't link the multi-species milk replacer, as equine specific is best.

Good luck with your little one, sorry to hear mom didn't want to take care of her.   If I can find the information, I'll see if I can get you information for a hormone protocol than can help a mare come around to deciding that baby isn't so bad (I came across it on FB, so not sure if it's available off FB).


----------



## Miniv (Jun 26, 2018)

I know it sounds harsh, but have you considered tying the mare on a short lead and hobbeling (sp) her back legs? Both to maybe allow the foal to nurse AND/OR milk her? 

She MAY calm down, and in the mean time it's important the foal gets the colostrum for as long as possible. The first 48 hours are most critical. After that the foal's stomach slowly stops absorbing the colostrum.  We have had one orphan in all of these years (knock on wood). It's a big undertaking..... feeding every 2 hours.  Finding a nipple that our little guy would accept was a headache, but he finally took one for raccoons!  We also were lucky that a feed store about 15 miles from us carried Foal Lac.  If you can get him to use a dish or bucket of some kind, you will be VERY lucky.  Ours didn't until he was probably 2 months old.

Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 26, 2018)

Miniv has a great point of trying to milk her. Its so important your foal is getting the colostrum from your mare at this time. Sorry to read that she just isnt interested in her foal.

Hoping you can get your hands on some formula , Please keep us posted.


----------



## Mona (Jun 26, 2018)

She already said she's been milking the mare to feed the foal. (so that is good, and was very important that the foal get the colostrum.  I would try tying the mare up short (snug) to a wall, and then tieing her near back leg up with a rope that ties around her neck,  Then when she tries to kick at the foal, she will "trip" herself, and realize that it is a reaction to her kicking.  Try getting the foal to nurse from her every couple of hours while she tied this way, and also allow the foal to stand in front of the mare. Hopefully by doing this a few times and actually having the foal nurse, she'll calm down, accept the foal as her own, and start treating it accordingly. Good Luck!


----------



## chandab (Jun 26, 2018)

Ok, I tracked down the information for helping a mare accept her foal.  It was posted publicly by a veterinarian.  The amounts of the drugs would be dependent up the size of the mare.  I hope these will post.


----------



## Mona (Jun 27, 2018)

Chanda, interesting!! Was there ever any discussion in the comments afterwards as to how long after birth this would last if tried?  I mean is 3 days after baby is born to late to try or does it have to be within first 24 hours or ??? Or can it work on a week old or a two week old?  I guess the sooner the better though becausae once the foal starts eating from another source, it's usually harder to try and get them back onto mama.


----------



## chandab (Jun 27, 2018)

Mona, it came through a friend, so I never saw the original post.  Sounds like it has lasting affects.   And, I'd give it a try up to at least a week old (if not even a bit older), cause getting a mare to take her foal beats the heck out of bottle feeding an orphan.    As always, sooner is  better with something like this.


----------



## Mona (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes, no kidding!! I have a friend that raises Arabs and I gave her this info.  She said she tried several doses of Oxytocin to no avail. I assume both would work in a similar manner.


----------



## chandab (Jun 27, 2018)

Mona said:


> Yes, no kidding!! I have a friend that raises Arabs and I gave her this info.  She said she tried several doses of Oxytocin to no avail. I assume both would work in a similar manner.


This protocol is a two shot deal; one of prostaglandin, then one of oxytocin, both need to be administered.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 10, 2018)

Have you had any luck with your mare ?  Hope the little one  is doing well


----------



## Tammyoviatt (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks so much for all of your help. We are doing great she loves her bottle I have fed her every 2 hours around  the clock for the first 2 and a half weeks I found a post on taking a igloo water cooler and adapting it, so I did and put it with her at night. She loves it and I get to sleep win win for me.  The mare never would have a thing to do with the foal if she couldn't kick she would just try and lay on her. No more babies for her.  The colt could not suck for several hours so I used a syringe to feed her, the vet came out and figured she was a dummy foal he had just read an article on a rebirth process that is suppose to help, I had nothing to loose.  And it worked she started to suck within a half hour of the process. Amazing. She is a spit fire and goes every were with me including work. Trying to find her a friend besides me and the dogs.  Thanks again for all your help. I will post pics


----------



## chandab (Jul 16, 2018)

Yeah, glad she is doing so well.   Sorry you couldn't bring the mare around to liking her foal.  

The Igloo feeder is another link I should have posted, glad you found it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 16, 2018)

Great to hear the foal is doing wonderful !!


----------

